# burning logs for your glowing coals



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Step 1. Roll some newspapers, I'm using free News and Reviews. Use tape to hold them in place.

Step 2. roll some cheap plastic wrap around the newspaper to create a plastic sleeve.










Step 3. Cover it with great stuff, by going from side to side in short sprays. I used two paint stir sticks to keep the newspaper from rolling. Do half first, then wait about 30 minutes and turn it over to do the second half. Wait at least an hour before going to step 4.










Step 4. Shave off the tops of the foam to create a bark like texture on the top.










Step 5. Paint it black

Step 6. Stuff orange Dollar Tree Halloween lights into it.










Step 7. Turn out the lights and tell a scary story, roast some faux marshmallows.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a great idea!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw it on Pinterest, decided to try it, and since I've never seen a tut here, figured I would post one.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Like this one - will keep it in mind if work needs anything like this for our ghost walks


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks awesome and quite simple to make - well done!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another great looking prop with a simple solution. Well done.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's got a lot of potential .............NICE


----------



## Mr. Domino (Jul 19, 2013)

when do you pull the paper out?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think you would pull the paper out after the GS sets up hard. 
And dont for get you can clean the GS spout with acetone so you can use whats left.

This is a great add-on to the glowing coals, thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an awesome prop Dude!
Simple how-to..thanks for sharing!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I may actually make some LED logs for my witches cauldron using the same technique. This idea is really growing on me. Will I get it done this year? I don't know...


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice prop and easy to follow how-to. Will work great with my burning coals.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. Domino said:


> when do you pull the paper out?


after carving the foam. It should hold up just fine.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

What I love about it is that its cheap. The newspaper is free, the plastic wrap is from dollar tree and you should be able to get at least, and I'm being very conservative, 4, 1 foot logs out of this. I was only able to get three, but my straw broke and then I had to take a client out of town for 3 days. I'm trying to clean up the nozzle for more use, but I think she's dead Jim. 

Thanks for all the comments. The final campfire will be on my cauldron thread.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Acetone will clean the nozzle and the tube. Nail polish remover has acetone in it but is not what you need to clean off GS foam.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Acetone will clean the nozzle and the tube. Nail polish remover has acetone in it but is not what you need to clean off GS foam.


yeah I've tried it, didn't do much good at all on the foam that got on my fingers.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice! That great stuff really lives up to its name. It's the go-to for nearly everything you need for building Halloween props. I've discovered it makes a great adhesive for gluing plywood backing to foam gravestones to make them easier to attach to ground stakes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you use LED lights?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice logs. Great effect.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> Did you use LED lights?


You could use them, I used a string of orange minilights that I got for 50% off at Big Lots last year (reg $2). I would think Dollar Tree orange minilights could work too.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the post. My concern is that if you stuff a strand of regular incandescent mini lights in such a small space, it might get too hot for the foam(?). I would use LED if available.


----------



## OctART (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey looks just about as good as my tutorial turned out and there are a lot of other members inputs on large beams !!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/119986-red-hot-log-embers.html

OctART


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

SavageEye said:


> Thanks for the post. My concern is that if you stuff a strand of regular incandescent mini lights in such a small space, it might get too hot for the foam(?). I would use LED if available.


I tried it for about half an hour on carpet, with 6 strands of orange dollar tree lights and two icicle strands it barley got a little warm. Like when a ray of sun light stays on one spot for a few hours in the morning.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

OctART said:


> Hey looks just about as good as my tutorial turned out and there are a lot of other members inputs on large beams !!!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/119986-red-hot-log-embers.html
> 
> OctART


yeah this is where I got my inspiration, I just try to go as cheap as possible to avoid the wrath of the missus.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

This is pretty slick, I like this idea. Me thinks empty clear plastic water or pop bottles would make a good starting form as well. Have to give it a try sometime. XD


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

If I only had a few more days...I'd be making a handful of these things! Great work!


----------



## Archermoon (Oct 13, 2013)

This is awesome...I'm seeing a steaming witch's cauldron over a glowing flame for next year...


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

This is giving me so many ideas. Next year's display is gonna be wicked...


----------



## sunflowr (Oct 24, 2013)

Great prop, I'll be trying it out.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I was drawing up plans for a charred corpse pile for next year and I think this prop may help solve some of my issues. Great post!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Mattimus said:


> I was drawing up plans for a charred corpse pile for next year and I think this prop may help solve some of my issues. Great post!


ha, yeah this would be great for something like that.


----------



## Booswife02 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for the inspiration.


----------

